# NISSAN MAXIMA JDM POWER LED M3 MIRRORS 02



## nissan power (Sep 21, 2006)

does any one know how to install the led lights for the side mirrors so that they work with your other  lights


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ummmm, tap into the wiring on your turn signals, dump in another box of rice for good measure, and call it a day? :shrug:


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

if u got em off ebay,the there are wire in it that match up with the original wires


----------



## nissan power (Sep 21, 2006)

how bout a 30 pack and yes i know that i have to tap into the turn signals for power then just ground the ground wire to the body?


----------



## nissan power (Sep 21, 2006)

yes i did and thank you for the info very much


----------

